# WP-Team Ladies only "Newbies" mit vollem Einsatz



## Colliz1000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hy,

habe jetzt noch ein Team eröffnet, da ich in kein anderes reingepasst habe. Ich hoffe, dass die restlichen, die noch kein Team gefunden haben, sich hier eintragen, damit auch noch fünf Mädels zusammenkommen.

LG
Colli


----------



## karmakiller (21. Oktober 2009)

Super ich hab ein Team !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau und schon eingetragen..
LG
Colli


----------



## Blauer Vogel (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich eingetragen. Dann fehlen noch 2.


----------



## karmakiller (22. Oktober 2009)

fällt euch 2 noch jemand ein, der ohne Team ist ? sollen wir noch mal im eigentlichen WP-Thread für uns werben oder erstmal abwarten ? 

------------------------------------------
wie viele Wochenpunkte habt ihr euch denn so als Ziel gesetzt ? 
da ich nur MTB fahre, wird das bei mir stark Wetter und Arbeitszeiten abhängig werden - während der Woche wird es durch die Uhrumstellung ab Samstag schon schwierig werden - zudem bin ich im Einzelhandel tätig, wenn es also ganz blöd läuft, kann ich nur den Sonntag mit Biken beisteuern 

achso und zur weiteren Vorwarnung: ich bin übrigens ab dem 01.11.09 erstmal zehn Tage im Urlaub - ohne Bike 

aber jetzt bin ich drin


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. Oktober 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> sollen wir noch mal im eigentlichen WP-Thread für uns werben oder erstmal abwarten ?


Werbung kann nichts schaden. Da melden sich nächste Woche bestimmt noch einige Damen. Insgesamt sind heute noch 6 Plätze frei hab ich gesehen.


karmakiller schrieb:


> wie viele Wochenpunkte habt ihr euch denn so als Ziel gesetzt ?


Mein Ziel ist vor allem nicht krank zu werden, dann klappts auch mit den Punkten. Also einmal Schwimmen die Woche, einmal Tretroller fahren (gibt leider nur 2 Punkte, ist aber sehr anstrengend), MTB 3 mal (hoffentlich), Laufen nur wenn MTB fahren nicht geht. In den letzen Jahren hatte ich so zwischen 20 und 30 Punkte die Woche geschafft. 2 Std. fahren ist meistens das Maximum im Winter. Danach bin ich schon ziemlich durchgefroren. Wenns unter 0 Grad geht, lass ich das Fahren meistens sein.


karmakiller schrieb:


> achso und zur weiteren Vorwarnung: ich bin übrigens ab dem 01.11.09 erstmal zehn Tage im Urlaub - ohne Bike


Dann wünsch ich einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Colliz1000 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hy Ihr Zwei,

ich hoffe, dass sich noch zwei Mädels anmelden. Sonst machen wir einfach nächste Woche mal ein bißchen Werbung, kann ja wirklich nicht schaden 

Ich hoffe, dass ich so ca. 15 Punkte die Woche schaffe. Ich bin auch kein richtiger Wintermensch. Fahrrad fahren schaffe ich halt auch nur am WE. Aber ich werde mich anstrengen . Momentan überwiegt das Kalorienstopfen und gemütlich vor dem Kamin sitzen.  Ich hoffe, dass ich mich schnell wieder aufraffen kann. Versuche mindestens einmal die Woche schwimmen zu gehen, joggen, Crosstrainer und dann hoffentlich am WE etwas RR oder MTB.

Werde wahrscheinlich im Dezember auch noch operiert und kann dann wohlmöglich auch zwei Wochen nichts tun. 

P.S. Wünsch Dir auch einen schönen Urlaub  Wo gehts denn hin?

LG
Nicole


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wie ist denn die Lage bei euch?
Könnte euch noch mit ein paar Punkten verstärken.

Die Eifel gehört zu den Gebieten, in die ich gerne zum Biken fahre und ins Saarland wollte ich schon immer mal. 

Sonst bike ich im Rheingau und gerne in der Pfalz.

So richtig viel wird es bei mir nicht werden, aber ich versuche regelmäßig was zu tun  Leider arbeite ich immer zu viel und allein im Dunkeln ist auch nicht mein Ding. Im letzten Jahr habe ich mich immerhin auf einen dreistelligen Platz bewegt und vorne war eine 7 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Colliz1000 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bettina,

das hört sich doch super an. Passt doch richtig gut. Dann können wir ja auch mal in der Eifel fahren. Wenn es nicht so kalt ist. Dann stell mal schnell einen Antrag, dann hole ich dich ins Team 

LG
Nicole


----------



## karmakiller (25. Oktober 2009)

Bettina , komm rein ins Team - dann fehlt uns ja nur noch ein Mitglied, das schaffen wir noch . 
Ich bin in Prag und danach im Schwarzwald - ab dem 9.11. bin ich wieder da und ich hoffe ihr habt dann so viele Punkte vorgelegt, dass mein Ehrgeiz gar nicht anders kann als Gas zu geben


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2009)

Na super, nun sind wir zu viert.
Zählen Tandempunkte eigentlich doppelt?

Bis bald mal, Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich lese mich hier so durch und weiß eigentlich gar nicht, über was ihr da schreibt! Kann mir mal jemand erklären was wp ist?
LG
Jutta


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2009)

Oben auf jeder Seite, untere Zeile, zweiter Link von links "Winterpokal" anklicken.


----------



## Colliz1000 (26. Oktober 2009)

So,

es könnte sein, dass wir jetzt bald komplett sind. Das wäre suuuupiii...

Doppelte Punktzahl beim Tandem wäre 

LG
Nicole


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin jetzt doch dabei, oder?


----------



## Blauer Vogel (26. Oktober 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich lese mich hier so durch und weiß eigentlich gar nicht, über was ihr da schreibt! Kann mir mal jemand erklären was wp ist?
> LG
> Jutta


Es geht einfach nur um die Motivation draußen bei Kälte zu fahren und dadurch im Frühjahr zu Saisonbeginn fit zu sein. Dabei hilft einem halt wenn jeder Punkte einträgt, dass man da selbst nicht zurückstehen möchte und auch raus geht und Sport macht. Und keine Angst, niemand ist sauer wenn ein Teammitglied wenig Punkte einfährt. Es geht einfach nur um den Spaß und zusätzlich kann man sich auch noch ein wenig im zugehörigen Thread unterhalten und sich austauschen.

Ab dem 02.11. kannst Du Punkte eintragen (Einheit eintragen anklicken). Du musst Dir jeweils die Zeit merken, die Du Rad gefahren bist oder sonstigen Sport gemacht hast und trägst nur die Zeit ein. Alles andere geht automatisch. 



			
				Warnschild schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt doch dabei, oder?


Nein, da ist nichts zu sehen. Oben auf der Seite "Winterpokal" anklicken, dann einloggen, dann klicke links alle Teams an und suche das Team (Buchstabe L ist heute auf Seite 6). Dann einfach den Button Mitglied werden anklicken. Das ist alles.

Jetzt haben wir nur ein Problem, denn nur noch ein Platz ist in unserem Team frei. Einer von euch beiden müsste sich dann im Hessen-Team anmelden, dort ist auch noch ein Platz. Die Dresdner scheinen schon genug Mädels zu haben, sind wohl nur noch nicht angemeldet. Sollten noch weitere Mädels ein Team suchen, so gründet doch einfach noch ein zusätzliches.


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2009)

Noch fehlt zwar die letzte Anmeldung im Team, aber das hat ja noch drei Tage Zeit 

Wenn es mit meinem Job so weitergeht, brauche ich ein tragbares Spinning Rad für endlose, bewegungslose Zugfahrten. 
Habt ihr eigentlich im dunklen Wald keine Angst vor Wildschweinen und Co oder vor einem Sturz über den lenker, weil man halt doch nicht alles sieht?
Irgendwie finde ich das alleine nicht so überzeugend....


bis dahin
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeeBee (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!!! 
Wäre gerne mit dabei.... will den Winter über fleißig sein, um nächstes Jahr mal auf dem Radl durchzustarten... Fahre fleißig Rad, wenn nicht gehe ich laufen,ab und zu mal wandern und bei Schnee mache ich Langlauf...


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo BeeBee,

Arnhild (Wandschild) wollte gerne dabei sein, aber bis jetzt hat sie keine Mitgliedschaft beantragt. Wenn Du dabei sein möchtest, gilt für Dich dasselbe. Einfach Team suchen, Mitgliedschaft beantragen. Ich kann diese dann nur genehmigen. Ist eine Sache von einer Minute. Also wer zuerst beantragt ist dabei....

LG
Colli

P.S. Denkt daran, es geht bald los


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn es mit meinem Job so weitergeht, brauche ich ein tragbares Spinning Rad für endlose, bewegungslose Zugfahrten.
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich im dunklen Wald keine Angst vor Wildschweinen und Co oder vor einem Sturz über den lenker, weil man halt doch nicht alles sieht?
> Irgendwie finde ich das alleine nicht so überzeugend....
> ...


 
Ich habe früher in Köln gearbeitet und saß am Tag auch drei Stunden in diversen Zügen. War ziemlich nervig. Das einzig gute war, dass ich dicke Bücher zu Ende gelesen habe, wozu ich leider jetzt nicht immer zu komme.  Jetzt fahre ich eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Nur Landstraße und keinerlei Staus, echt entspannend. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt, noch nicht im dunklen gefahren, aber man sollte schon ziemlich vorsichtig sein, was ich leider viel zu wenig bin. Mein Mann weiss immer genau, welche Strecke ich fahren oder joggen gehe und wann ich ungefär zurück sein müsste, ist gar nicht so schlecht. Aber einem Wildschwein will ich auch im Hellen nicht gerade begegnen .

LG
Nicole


----------



## nikka (28. Oktober 2009)

hey hallo mädels,
ich habe mich noch bei euch eingetragen, ich hoffe, es ist noch ein plätzchen frei?
bin zwar schon ein paar mal beim WP dabeigewesen...aber egal.

grüsse an euch,
nikka


----------



## Blauer Vogel (28. Oktober 2009)

Super, jetzt haben sich sogar 6 Leute eingetragen . Leider gehen nur 5 pro Team. Colliz1000 kann also nur die eine von euch bestätigen. Auch bei den Dresdnern haben sich 6 Leute eingetragen. Bei den Hessen fehlt noch eine. Ich schlage also vor, dass eine von euch schaut, ob sie noch ins Hessen-Team passt und der Rest gründet noch ein zusätzliches Team.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2009)

Also eh' noch ein zusätzliches Team gegründet wird, biete ich bei uns * Winterhexen* eine Heimat für den Winterpokal an. 
Wir beißen normalerweise alle nicht  ... und es gibt Motivation, aber keinen Leistungsdruck. Jede wie sie will...

Einziges Manko: da ich das Team bereits vor Gründung der ganzen Ladies only-Teams aufgemacht hatte, fehlt uns dieser Namensbestandteil. Aber vielleicht kann man das ja auch noch ändern lassen.


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Bettina,
wie Colliz schon sagt, Wildschweinen muß ich auch nicht im Hellen begegnen 
also speziell Angst vor denen oder Stürzen habe ich jetzt nicht im Wald , aber in wirklicher Dunkelheit muß ich nicht im Wald fahren - also ok, wenn die Sonne untergeht dann so zu fahren, dass man bei Dunkelheit zuhause ist, aber richtige Nightrides locken mich jetzt nicht so ;-) dafür fehlt mir auch einfach die passende Beleuchtung


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> dafür fehlt mir auch einfach die passende Beleuchtung


 
Genau, das Thema Licht.  Von meinem früheren Tourenrad kenne ich noch meine Aldibeleuchtung, die 10  gekostet hat.  Bin damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Jetzt sagte mein Mann letztens, dass man locker 300-400  für "richtiges" Licht (auch für Trails) ausgeben kann. Ich hab echt gedacht, jetzt hat er eine Schraube locker, bis ich mich dann wirklich mal informiert habe. Ich finde, man kann auch alles übertreiben. Wir haben uns jetzt eine Lampe aus dem Ausland für 50,00  bestellt. Leider haben wir diese noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber man kann da echt ganz schön arm werden.....

LG
Nicole


----------



## Colliz1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

@ BeeBee,

habe Deine Mitgliedschaft bestätigt, Du bist also dabei. Dass finde ich  Wo kommst Du denn eigentlich her? Ich denke eher aus einem schneesicheren Gebiet, oder? (Langlauf?)


@ Nikka,

leider sind maximal 5 Teilnehmer zugelassen, daher musst Du Dir leider ein anderes Team suchen, schade . Aber ich glaube es sind noch Plätze frei. Ich hoffe, Du findest noch eins.....

Bis denn
Nicole

P.S. Meine Erkältung habe ich auch bald auskuriert, ich bin schon ganz wibbelig, habe jetzt viel zu viel Energie, weil ich seit einer Woche kein Sport mehr gemacht habe.... Bald geht es los


----------



## karmakiller (29. Oktober 2009)

50 Euro geht ja auch noch, was ist es denn für eine ? Berichte doch mal, wenn du sie ausprobiert hast. 
Tjaja Erkältung, die plagt mich seit letzte Woche auch, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub komme, bin ich dadurch bedingt insg. 3 Wochen nicht gefahren 
ich hoffe die Form ist nicht zu sehr weg 
wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß beim WP-Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, man kann auch mal 700 Euro dafür zahlen... Andererseits sind das dann genialste Systeme: Leichte, extrem leistungsfähige Akkus, phantastische Ausleuchtung,....


Häh? Bin ich jetzt bei euch oder nicht? Ich dachte, ich hätte die Mitgliedschaft längst beantragt, aber vielleicht hat's nicht geklappt?

Wenn nicht, ists nicht tragisch, muss es nur wissen.


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Ah, ok, hab eben gesehn, ich hatt's komplett verrafft und doch keinen Antrag gestellt. - Hab ich jetzt bei den Hessen gemacht, weil bei euch alles voll ist. 

Dann aber mal viel Spaß und Motivation allen Beteiligten!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ah, ok, hab eben gesehn, ich hatt's komplett verrafft und doch keinen Antrag gestellt. - Hab ich jetzt bei den Hessen gemacht, weil bei euch alles voll ist.
> 
> Dann aber mal viel Spaß und Motivation allen Beteiligten!


Danke ebenso. Prima, dann hats ja doch noch geklappt und Du hast ein Team. 

Zum Licht: Ich habe keins. Bis jetzt gings immer ohne. Ich hatte mal eine Arbeit, da war direkt hinter der Firma ein schöner Wald. Da bin ich dann oft direkt nach der Arbeit noch eine Stunde gefahren. Im Moment arbeite ich nur ein paar Stunden in der Woche, da ist das Nachtfahren kein Thema.


----------



## BeeBee (30. Oktober 2009)

Juhuu... dabei... freut mich!!! 
ich wohne in Freiburg und habe die schönen Berge vor der Haustüre. 
Radln und Ski fahren sind hier sehr gut
Eine gute Lampe brauche ich auch. Laut meinem Fahrradladen sollte man mindestens 100 besser noch 200-250 Euro investieren um im Wald fahren zu können ?!? Schon einiges.. Das Ergebniss deiner 50 Euro Lampe interessiert mich auch brennend....


----------



## Bettina (1. November 2009)

Frisch ist es draussen, aber die ersten Punkte sind gemacht!

Guten Morgen 

EDIT: Mist, es geht ja erst morgen los, aber egal draussen war es schön.


----------



## Colliz1000 (1. November 2009)

Hy,
war am WE auch relativ fleißig. Gestern war ich 1 1/2 Stunden mit dem MTB und heute 2 1/2 Stunden mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.  Habe das Wetter heute noch einigermaßen genutzt. Die nächsten Tage sollen ja wettermäßig ziemlich bescheiden werden  Schade, dass das Punkte zählen erst morgen anfängt.

Gestern Abend habe ich auch endlich die Lampe getestet (SSC P7 Mountain Bike LED Light 900 LUMEN Lithium bat.). Selbst wenn man sie auf 50% stehen hat, sieht man genug. Bein richtigen Trails oder beim schnelleren bergabfahren würde ich sie vielleicht auf 100% stellen, sonst ist sie echt klasse. 50 sind da echt gut angelegt. Wir haben uns jetzt noch die kleinen Lampen für den Helm bestellt. Bei starken Lenkerbewegungen sieht man leider nicht mehr, so man hinfährt  Für die Straße sind sie auf jeden Fall nicht geeignet. Blenden ohne Ende....

Na ja, jetzt werde ich morgen früh vor der Arbeit erst einmal eine runde schwimmen gehen und ein paar Punkte sammeln. 

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Wochenstart

LG
Nicole


----------



## Colliz1000 (5. November 2009)

Hey wo seid Ihr denn alle????

Das einzige fleißige Ließchen ist blauer Vogel.  Das wird ja ein Kopf an Kopf rennen, finde ich super, dass wir trotz des beschissenen Wetters einiges tun......
Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE mal zum Radfahren komme. Das Wetter soll aber erst einmal so bleiben. 

Bis dann

Nicole


----------



## Bettina (5. November 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne...
Aber zur Zeit bin ich 11-13 Stunden am Tag am Arbeiten, da geht grad gar nichts.

Aber am Wochenende werde ich mich mal lüften gehen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. November 2009)

Heute hats endlich mal wieder geklappt mit dem Radeln. Aber aufs Wetterradar kann man sich auch nicht verlassen. Vorm Wegfahren sah es so aus als ob es nicht regnen würde und dann hats bestimmt eine Stunde geregnet. Aber Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. Es war gar nicht so matschig wie ich dachte. 

Gegen Ende hatte ich noch eine etwas merkwürdige Begegnung mit einem Jogger, die mir etwas Angst gemacht hat. Ich war damit beschäftigt, einen breiten ausgewaschenen Weg mit Wurzeln hochzufahren und habe nur auf den Boden geschaut. Da kam 5 m vor mir plötzlich jemand aus dem Gebüsch. Er lief dann an mir vorbei nach unten. Das komische war, er hatte bei 8° und obwohl es kurz vorher noch geregnet hatte nur eine ganz kurze Hose an, es sah eigentlich aus als hätte er nur ein längeres Sweat-Shirt an und gar keine Hose. Also ich weiß es nicht ob er eine Hose anhatte oder nicht. Jedenfalls bin ich schnell weitergefahren und habe mich immer wieder umgeschaut ob er mich nicht verfolgt, aber er war zum Glück gleich hinter einer Kurve verschwunden. Das darf ich zu Hause gar nicht erzählen, sonst bekomme ich Waldverbot. Tja, blöd, das war in dem Wald wo ich im Winter ziemlich oft fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (6. November 2009)

@Bettina
Oh einerseits nicht so schön, wenn man seine Freizeit nur auf der Arbeit verbringt. Andererseits beneide ich Dich ein bißchen. Bei uns ist es nämlich leider genau das Gegenteil. Wir haben viel zu wenig Arbeit.  Uns wurde angeraten, sämtliche Überstunden sowie Urlaubstage abzufeiern. Die würde man sich natürlich viel lieber für den Frühling aufheben, wenn das schöne Wetter wieder kommt. Mal sehen, wie es bei uns weitergeht. Was machst Du denn beruflich?

@Blauer Vogel
Das hört sich aber heftig an. Nicht das da etwas vorgefallen ist und vielleicht bald was in der Zeitung steht.  Vielleicht sollte man sich bei Fahrten im Wald einen Elektroschocker mitnehmen. Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch noch etwas mit dem MTB durch den Wald. Wäre dann aber auch erst gegen 18.00 Uhr zurück. Heißt, ich müsste die letzte halbe Stunde im dunkeln fahren. Ich glaube ich gehe doch eher eine Stunde joggen.....


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. November 2009)

Ich weiß heute immer noch nicht wie ich den Vorfall einschätzen soll. Vielleicht war es ja harmlos und er was nur mal kurz in den Büschen. Er konnte ja schließlich nicht erwarten, dass da jemand kommt, denn der Weg ist sehr selten begangen. Das nächste Mal fahre ich mal in einem anderen Wald, es gibt ja noch einige andere Wälder die auch schön sind.

Aber ich glaube man muß wirklich darüber nachdenken sich irgendwie zu bewaffnen. Das Problem ist nur, wo tut man die Waffe hin. Wenn man dann noch Winterhandschuhe anhat, kann man gar nichts aus einer Tasche nehmen, jedenfalls nicht schnell genug. In 6 Jahren Mountainbiken war ich noch nie in einer gefährlichen Situation. Zu Fuß bin ich einmal fast überfallen worden in einer Bahnunterführung am hellen Tag. Ich konnte das nur verhindern, indem ich mich sofort zu dem Mann umgedreht habe, als ich merkte er will mich von hinten angreifen und ordentlich mit ihm geschimpft habe. Er hat dann den Moment verpasst und ich bin schnell aus dem Tunnel raus und er ist weggegangen.


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2009)

Hi Mädels, endlich habe ich mal frei und dann so ein Wetter 
Bin heute zweimal unterwegs gewesen und habe zweimal alles durchnäßt und schlammig nach Hause gebracht.
Jetzt geh ich in die Sauna 

Vielleicht geht ja morgen noch ein kurzes Ründchen (falls das Zeug trocken wird!).

@Colliz: ja wenig Arbeit kann auch nerven, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß wann wieder was kommt und was wird... Ich bin in der Softwarentwicklung und wir bekommen immer gesagt, wir müßten den Gürtel usw. ... und dann gibt es Überstunden ohne Ende und immer noch mehr Arbeit, diese blöde Talsohle kommt und kommt nicht. Das geht jetzt schon Jahre so, ich überleg schon auf 30 Stunden zu reduzieren, damit ich nur noch 50 mache


----------



## BeeBee (7. November 2009)

Hallo Ihr!! 
Ich war die komplette letzte Woche mit einer Grippe im Bett und konnte noch gar nichts machen... snief...   wie gerne würde ich...( mich bewegen.. die Berge hoch und runter...in die Sauna gehen...) Aber Montag werde ich mit Schwimmen und Laufen wieder einsteigen...freu...


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2009)

Hallo BeeBee,
das wird schon. Es kommen ja noch mehr Wochenenden bis zum Ende des Winters.


----------



## Colliz1000 (9. November 2009)

Hallo BeeBee,

sei bloß vorsichtig und fang vorsichtig wieder an, nicht dass Du einen Rückfall bekommst. Vor allem, wenn es jetzt auch kälter wird.

Das Wetter ist schon ziemlich nervig. Ich hoffe, dass das nächste WE mal besser wird, damit man auch mal eine Runde drehen kann, ohne nass zu werden.
LG
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. November 2009)

Hallo Team, 
ich bin erholt zurück aus dem Urlaub - jetzt wird es Zeit dass ich wieder aufs Bike komme, aber das Wetter muß besser werden


----------



## Colliz1000 (9. November 2009)

Na Karmakiller,

wie war es denn im Schwarzwald???  Ich hoffe Du hattest schöneres Wetter als wir. Im Schwarzwald ohne Bike  Schande über Dich......
Ich wäre jetzt am liebsten auf Tenneriffa oder so. 26 °C und sonnig. Da kommen einem echt die Tränen.....

LG
Nicole


----------



## karmakiller (9. November 2009)

Naja Freiburg ist auch bei Nieselwetter einfach nur schön  Prag war auch super - für das Bike war einfach kein Platz ! 
mir würde es schon reichen wenn der Regen aufhören würde


----------



## Blauer Vogel (9. November 2009)

Richtig übel ist das mit dem Wetter. Heute wirds wieder nix mit Fahren, vielleicht gegen Abend eine Runde Laufen. Und gestern war das Wetter super und da war ich auf einer Ausstellung/Messe und Wandern. Allmählich bekomme ich Bike-Entzugserscheinungen .


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2009)

@Blauer Vogel: ich hoffe der Zwischenfallverursacher ist erfroren oder wenigstens von einer handfesten Erkältung heimgesucht worden, so dass deine Trails wieder frei sind.

Mit dem Bike bin ich immer weniger ängstlich als zu Fuß, aber beim Aufwärtsfahren bin ich vermutlich auch nicht schnell genug...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (10. November 2009)

Zu Fuß hab ich auch mehr Angst. Aber normal hab ich ganz selten Angst draußen in der Natur. Das ist durch den vielen Sport komplett verschwunden. Früher als ich noch keinen Sport gemacht habe, wäre ich glaube ich nie alleine in den Wald gegangen. Manche Stellen meide ich aber abends, z.B. einen Radweg am Fluß wo auf der einen Seite ein Zaun ist und nur Firmen angesiedelt sind. Da fahre ich abends nicht mehr entlang seit ich im Sommer dort mal vorbeikam und ein Haufen Jugendlicher saß mitten auf dem Weg um einen Bottich herum. Bevor sie mich richtig bemerkt hatten bin ich schnell neben dem Weg an ihnen vorbei.

Heute war ich mal in einem anderen Wald. Hab mich aber irgendwie mit der Zeit verschätzt und nachher war es stockdunkel, so dass ich ein Stück über einen geteerten Waldweg abfahren musste. Eine Lampe wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## karmakiller (11. November 2009)

Ja Ja Ja : heute hatte der Regen mal ein Ende und ich Frühdienst und somit habe ich es seit 3 Wochen endlich mal wieder aufs Bike geschafft 
Schön war's - zu Beginn am Berg zwar eine Quälerei, aber wenn man dann mal wieder im Flow ist - Top!
Blöd war nur, dass ich im Fahrradkeller angekommen gemerkt habe, dass mein Tachobatterie sich verabschiedet hatte und dass meine Trinkflasche noch im 3. Stock weilt - war dann zu faul nochmal hoch zu laufen und bin dann ohne los: Wenn es so kalt ist, trinkt man ja eh nicht so viel. 

Ich hatte heute im Wald auch kurz ein etwas merkwürdiges Erlebnis : 
an einer Stelle meines Trails (bergauffahrend und wie gesagt etwas außer Form, quasi noch langsamer als sonst  ) parkte plötzlich ein Auto (ein ganz normales , ein alter Saab, kein geländetaugliches, von dem ich immer noch keine Ahnung hab wie es dahin kommen konnte) vor dem sich ein Mann am umziehen war (Unterhemd), als er mich gesehen hat, ist er ganz schnell eingestiegen.  Ich hab kurz überlegt um ich umdrehen soll, bin dann aber doch weitergefahren, weil ich den Eindruck hatte, dass er sich mehr erschreckt hat als ich. Ist dann auch nichts passiert, aber merkwürdig war es schon. 
Ich habe im Wald keine Angst und das soll auch so bleiben, aber solche Erlebnisse wie auch das von Blauer Vogel machen einen bestimmt vorsichtiger. 
Das mit dem Zeit verschätzen hatte ich übrigens auch, vor allem weil es so *plötzlich*  dunkel wird. Zumindest kam mir das heute so vor. Meine Lampe, die ich dabei hatte, diente auch eher zum gesehen werden, als dass sie mir den Weg leuchtete... ich hatte zeitweise so einen richtigen Tunnelblick auf dem ganzen Laub  kennt ihr das ?


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Meine Lampe, die ich dabei hatte, diente auch eher zum gesehen werden, als dass sie mir den Weg leuchtete... ich hatte zeitweise so einen richtigen Tunnelblick auf dem ganzen Laub  kennt ihr das ?


So ging es mir gestern abend, die Zusatzlampe auf dem Helm war leer bevor ich richtig im Wald war, und dann hatte ich nur noch meine Funzel am Lenker... alle Wege sahen gleich aus, ich hatte irgendwann keine Ahnung mehr wo ich war.
Fazit: Batterien aufladen (und mitnehmen) und fahren auf bekannten Wegen hilft auch 

Heute war es hell, aber dafür wieder Regen, Regen, Schlamm...
(ich liebe meine Maxxis Reifen )

Bettina


----------



## Colliz1000 (15. November 2009)

Ist ja super, was Ihr so alles im Wald erlebt  So eine Begegnung muss ich nicht unbedingt haben.
Heute habe ich endlich, nach drei Wochen, mal wieder mein MTB bewegt und es hat sage und schreibe drei Stunden nicht geregnet.  Nächste Woche wollte ich denn auch endlich mal auf meinen ersten richtigen Nightride, aber nur wenn es trocken ist. Mal schauen.....


----------



## Blauer Vogel (16. November 2009)

Ab Mittwoch sieht die Wettervorhersage ja sehr gut aus . Wir haben ganz schön aufgeholt und sind jetzt fast in der Mitte von den 10 Teams. BeeBee ist auch zurück . 

Dieses Jahr fällt es mir irgendwie schwer mich an das viele Laub zu gewöhnen. Schön aussehen tuts ja, aber ich bin nur noch am Bremsen, weil ich dauernd was unter dem Laub vermute. Gestern bin ich total erschrocken, als ich in einen bunten Haufen kleiner glitschiger Äpfel reingefahren bin, die ich für Laub hielt.  Ich glaube ich muß mir mal einen Nadelwald suchen, aber die sind nicht so häufig hier, das meiste ist Mischwald oder Buchen. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal für den Winter meine Maxxis-Reifen montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (16. November 2009)

Der WP macht wirklich Spaß, ich bin froh, dass ich mitmache - 
auch wenn der richtige Winter ja noch nicht da ist, so bin ich momentan noch ganz motiviert diesen Winter mal mehr zu fahren als die vergangenen. 
Und super, dass BeeBee wieder gesund ist und fleißig dabei ist  
Schade nur, dass für meinen freien Tag morgen wieder viel Regen vorhergesagt wird , aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf !


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2009)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal für den Winter meine Maxxis-Reifen montieren.



Das hilft bestimmt  Ich hasse dieses herumrutschen und damit ist nun Schluß! Ok, es kostet Kraft, wenn die Wege trocken und fest sind  aber bis sie das mal wieder sind, habe ich ja Kraft und Kondition aufgebaut 


Die kleine Mühe des Wechselns lohnt sich total.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## BeeBee (17. November 2009)

endlich wieder fit!!  
Und jetzt ist hier auch noch ein Wetter wie im Frühling (15 C°), das wird genutzt... freue mich schon auf meine erste längere Tour seit 3 Wochen heute mittag.... Ist es bei euch auch so verwirrend warm???


----------



## karmakiller (17. November 2009)

ja warm ist es hier im Rheinland auch, aber leider sieht es heute schon den ganzen Tag so aus 



aber morgen soll auch hier die Sonne scheinen !


----------



## karmakiller (20. November 2009)

let the 

 shine - was für ein schönes Wetter - und im Moment haut es auch mit den Arbeitszeiten hin, so dass ich heute mal richtig ausgedehnt die Sonne genießen konnte 
und jetzt kommt das Beste _ nach _ der Tour :


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. November 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das hilft bestimmt  Ich hasse dieses herumrutschen und damit ist nun Schluß! Ok, es kostet Kraft, wenn die Wege trocken und fest sind  aber bis sie das mal wieder sind, habe ich ja Kraft und Kondition aufgebaut
> 
> 
> Die kleine Mühe des Wechselns lohnt sich total.
> Gruß Bettina


Hab gestern mal andere Reifen draufgemacht. Aber das war schon eine größere Aktion. Vorne sollte ein Maxxis Ignitor in 2,35 drauf und der Albert in 2,25 von vorne nach hinten. Vorne kein Problem, das ging schnell. Hinten war das Felgenband eigentlich zu schmal und an einer Stelle war ein Speichenloch zu sehen. Zum Glück hatte ich ein breiteres Band da. Das neue Band draufgemacht und mühsam zurechtgeschoben bis endlich das Ventilloch richtig war. Dann hab ich noch so ein kleines Gummiteil da reingemacht, welches den Schlauch vor den harten Kanten des Ventillochs schützen soll. Dummerweise passte dann das Ventil aber nicht mehr durchs Loch und ich musste das Felgenband wieder abmachen und das Gummiteil unters Felgenband stecken und das Band wieder von neuem zurechtschieben . Ganz schön nervig so ein Reifentausch. Die anschließende Tour hat dann aber für die Mühen entschädigt .


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2009)

Du fährst den Ignitor als Winterreifen?  Ich hatte ihn letztes Jahr als Sommerreifen und war sehr zurfrieden, in diesem Jahr habe ich dann eine andere Kombi getestet.

Für den Winter habe ich vorne den Swampthing, das ist ein Riesenunterschied zum Ignitor, bzw. jedem anderen Reifen den ich kenne 

Bringt der Schutz des Ventils was? Bzw. hat die schon mal das Loch in der Felge einen Ventilansatz durchgescheuert?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Blauer Vogel (24. November 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Du fährst den Ignitor als Winterreifen?  Ich hatte ihn letztes Jahr als Sommerreifen und war sehr zurfrieden, in diesem Jahr habe ich dann eine andere Kombi getestet.
> 
> Für den Winter habe ich vorne den Swampthing, das ist ein Riesenunterschied zum Ignitor, bzw. jedem anderen Reifen den ich kenne


Ja, den hatte ich mal vor 1 oder 2 Jahren als Winterreifen gekauft. Habe ihn aber auch im Sommer gefahren. Für ein Rennen hatte ich dann aber andere Reifen draufgemacht, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass der Ignitor zu viel Rollwiderstand hat (vorne in 2,35 und hinten in 2,1). Allerdings waren die anderen Reifen (Albert und Big Jim) auch nicht viel besser. Liegt wohl eher an mir als an den Reifen. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich aber auch den Swampthing kaufen. Swampthing und Ignitor wurden hier im Forum als Matschreifen empfohlen. Ich habe dann den Ignitor genommen, weil der Händler nur den im Katalog hatte. Aber wenn das so ein Unterschied ist, werde ich für den nächsten Winter doch mal den Swampthing im Internet bestellen. Klingt ja interessant, dass das so ein Riesenunterschied ist. 

Ich finde den Ignitor recht gut auf steinigem und sandigem Boden, ob er jetzt besser ist als ähnliche Reifen wie Albert oder so, weiß ich nicht. Für Matsch oder nasse Wurzeln ist er nicht 100 % geeignet, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auf nassen Wurzeln jeder Reifen wegrutscht.


Bettina schrieb:


> Bringt der Schutz des Ventils was? Bzw. hat die schon mal das Loch in der Felge einen Ventilansatz durchgescheuert?
> 
> Gruß Bettina


Doch, ich hatte schon mal einen durchgescheuerten Ventilansatz. Allerdings kam das durch ein Hartplastikteil, das da drin war um das Loch für französische Ventile zu verkleinern. Dann habe ich beim Händler nach einem Teil aus weichem Gummi gefragt. Ob man das wirklich braucht weiß ich nicht, ich habs wohl auch nicht in allen Felgen drin. Man kann ja außen so einen Ring aus Metall aufschrauben, dann müsste das Ventil ja in der Mitte des Lochs bleiben und nicht mit dem Rand in Berührung kommen. Bei dem Reifen, den ich abgemacht habe, kam es allerdings vor, dass er verrutscht ist und das Ventil ein bisschen schief stand. Dann kanns wahrscheinlich schon passieren, dass der Ventilansatz beschädigt wird und im Extremfall das Ventil abreißt.


----------



## karmakiller (25. November 2009)

@Blauer Vogel: 
ich hab jetzt bemerkt, dass du im WP Tretroller fahren eingetragen hast - da kamen mir folgende Fragen: 
macht das 2 Stunden lang Spaß ? Wann entscheidest du ich geh TR fahren statt MTB ? wo fährst du dann so entlang ? oder sind das nicht diese Kinderdinger die ich vor Augen habe sondern richtige Sportroller ? 
die Fragen sind ernst gemeint und kommen hoffentlich nicht doof rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (26. November 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> macht das 2 Stunden lang Spaß ?


Klar, das macht auf jeden Fall Spaß. Ich fahre damit genau so lange wie mit dem MTB. Man ist nur nicht ganz so schnell, ca. 20 % langsamer. Ich habe den Roller schon 8 Jahre und fahre ca. 1000  1500 km im Jahr damit.


karmakiller schrieb:


> Wann entscheidest du ich geh TR fahren statt MTB ?


Da entscheide ich meistens ganz spontan, kommt auch manchmal aufs Wetter an. Heute wäre es mir zu nass gewesen für den Roller weil im Moment hinten kein Schutzblech dran ist und man dann den ganzen Matsch in den Schuhen hat. Das Schutzblech das ich noch herumliegen habe ist zu dicht über den Reifen, so dass der Dreck und Blätter unterm Schutzblech kleben bleiben und die Reifen blockieren. Da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, damit der Roller besser wintertauglich wird. Generell fahre ich lieber MTB weil ich am liebsten im Wald fahre und gerne Trails und das geht doch etwas besser mit dem MTB und ist mit dem Roller doch sehr anstrengend. Außerdem ist der Roller auch nicht so geländetauglich wie ein MTB. Es fehlt mir auch an Kondition um den Tretroller richtig im Wald fahren zu können. Aber so als Abwechslung und Rückentraining fahre ich ab und zu auch sehr gerne Tretroller. 


karmakiller schrieb:


> wo fährst du dann so entlang ?


Für den Sommer habe ich Rennradreifen und dann fahre ich meistens asphaltierte Feldwege zwischen den Dörfern oder Radwege. Im Winter fahre ich fast nur im Wald, nicht ganz so viele Berge wie mit dem MTB, denn das geht doch sehr schwer auf dem weichen Boden. Da muß halt öfter mal ein Stück geschoben werden. Man kann auch Trails damit fahren, man muß nur aufpassen, dass man nicht an den Wurzeln hängen bleibt. Ich habe vorne einen Smart Sam in 28. Man kann halt so Sachen wie mit einem Crossrad fahren.


karmakiller schrieb:


> oder sind das nicht diese Kinderdinger die ich vor Augen habe sondern richtige Sportroller ?


Das sind richtige Sportroller. Meiner hat vorne 28 und hinten 18 Reifen. In meinem Fotoalbum sind auch Bilder drin. In Hauenstein im Pfälzer Wald gibts ein Geschäft, die haben alle Arten von Rollern: www.tretroller.de. Es gibt auch Tretrollerrennen und es gibt Männer, die fahren damit einen Schnitt von 30 km/h auf 40 km. 


karmakiller schrieb:


> die Fragen sind ernst gemeint und kommen hoffentlich nicht doof rüber


Nein, ist doch schön, dass sich jemand für Tretroller interessiert. In Deutschland ist der Roller noch selten und niemand weiß so recht was das ist, wenn ich vorbeifahre. Die Kinder sagen immer Rollerfahrrad. Als ich den Roller gekauft habe, hätte ich auch gedacht, dass er sich schnell verbreitet so wie die Roller mit den kleinen Rädchen. Aber in Deutschland ist der Tretroller noch selten, in den Niederlanden und Tschechien gibts mehr Tretrollerfahrer. Die meisten Leute haben ein Fahrrad und wollen nichts zusätzliches oder er ist ihnen zu teuer (Kleinserie). Außerdem ist es Sport und anstrengend und das wollen die meisten auch nicht.


----------



## karmakiller (27. November 2009)

Hallo, 
danke schön für die ausührlichen Infos, ich muß sagen, ich kannte diese Roller bisher gar nicht.Sieht schon interessant aus. 
Also vom mountainbiken könnte es mich jetzt nicht weglocken, aber wenn ich die Gelegenheit mal hätte, würde ich schon eine Runde damit drehen. 
Geht das denn bei längeren Touren nicht aufs Hüftgelenk, wenn man sich immer so einseitig abstößt ? 

die Wetterprognosen sind für die kommenden Tage ja leider nicht so gut, ich hoffe trotzdem auf Möglichkeiten zu fahren. Kälter ist ja ok, aber der Regen...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (27. November 2009)

Der Tretroller soll auch kein Fahrrad ersetzen, genausowenig wie Laufen oder Schwimmen das Radfahren ersetzen soll. Es ist halt was ganz anderes. Die Beine wechselt man immer ab, in der Ebene seltener, am Berg ca. alle 3 Tritte wechseln. Bei Youtube gibts auch einige Videos wo man sehen kann wie es funktioniert: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=662ykYhAJrk"]YouTube- Tretroller Fahrtechnik[/ame]


----------



## Bettina (30. November 2009)

Hallo Blauer Vogel,
das hört sich ja echt interessant an, muss ich mal irgendwo ausprobieren 

@BeeBee: jetzt hast du uns nach vorne katapultiert  bei mir reicht die Zeit leider immer noch nicht zum rauskommen...

Lampe ist auf dem Weg 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## BeeBee (8. Dezember 2009)

@Bettina bisher hatten wir hier schönstes Radelwetter Sonne, herrlich warme Temperaturen... aber jetzt...gehts los... mit der Schlammschlacht...und dem InnerenSchweinehundTraining... Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Wenns schee macht...."


----------



## karmakiller (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Team-Kolleginnen, ich war gestern seit 10 Tagen mal wieder auf dem Bike - schön war's  
Bedingt durch den Weihnachtsstress (Einzelhandel) & zwischenzeitlichen Kälteeinbruch kam ich die vorherigen Tage nicht dazu.  
Aber jetzt hoffe ich, dass es wieder regelmäßiger klappt. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus mit der Motivation ? Fahrt ihr trotz Kälte ? 
wäre mal wieder schön was von euch zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Karmakiller,
(wie kommst du eigentlich auf solch einen Namen?)
Bei mir ist die Motivation gut, aber die Rahmenbedingungen sind schlecht 

Familiäre Notfälle   und zu viel Arbeit, die wie Pech an mir klebt...  und wenn ich dann mal raus könnte, herscht Glatteis  

Aber Lampe aus Hongkong ist angekommen, d.h. wenn ich die Energie aufbringe, kann es nun wenigstens am Abend mal rausgehen. Und wenn ich dann sehe, dass Ihr mir davon zieht, schaffe ich es vielleicht auch nach 10 Stunden am PC mal raus  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## karmakiller (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich glaube bis ich dir davonziehe, dauert es noch sehr sehr lange... 
ich bin ja jetzt mal gerade über den 100 Punkten, mal schauen vielleicht beweg ich mich gleich noch aufs Rad, denn das Wetter für die nächsten Tage verspricht leider schon wieder Regen 

-----------
meine Name kommt von einem (alten) Lied von Robbie Williams  , das ich früher ganz toll fand - ist auf seiner zweiten CD zu finden


----------



## Blauer Vogel (28. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich hoch ist die Motivation im Moment nicht. Zum Glück ist das Glatteis und der Schnee von gestern weg und es sieht ganz gut aus. Ich denke ich fahre noch eine Runde. Das letzte Mal hatte ich aber so kalte Finger, da bin ich viel zu lang gefahren. Mal wieder nicht auf die Zeit geachtet und so bald die Sonne weg war ging die Temperatur unter 0°. In Kombination mit feuchten Handschuhen wurde das sehr unangenehm. Heute nehme ich mal Handschuhe zum wechseln mit. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich trotz Kälte ziemlich viel schwitze und das wird dann irgendwann alles unangenehm kalt und trocknet nicht mehr.


----------



## karmakiller (28. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir ist bei den Temperaturen auch nach maximal 2,5 Stunden Schluß. Ich fahre momentan mit solchen Heizpads für die Zehen, die sind super ! Mein Problem sind (hoffentlich waren) eher die Füße bzw Zehen. Hände geht eigentlich, aber wenn es innen naß wird, das ist wirklich unangenehm. Aber wie du schon sagst, da kann man einfach ein zweites Paar zum Wechseln mitnehmen. 
Ich habe auch immer so ein kleines Taschenheizkissen dabei (mit diesen Knickplättchen) um im Notfall die Finger wieder aufzuwärmen, das ist ganz angenehm. 
Wenn es über 0 Grad bleibt und nicht regnet bin ich ja schon zufrieden


----------



## Blauer Vogel (30. Dezember 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Wenn es über 0 Grad bleibt und nicht regnet bin ich ja schon zufrieden


Ja, da wäre ich auch froh. Unter 0° mag ich gar nicht. 
Die Füße sind bei mir natürlich auch ein Problem, die werden aber immer wieder warm wenn ich ein Stück zu Fuß laufe. Bei der letzten Tour musste ich ziemlich viel laufen, denn komischerweise waren fast alle Wege mit Eis bedeckt, obwohl sonst der Schnee so gut wie weg war. Ich bin wohl in den falschen Wald gefahren. Das war so ein tiefes Tal wo sich die Kälte wohl lange gehalten hat und der zusammengepresste Schnee zu Eis wurde.

Das mit den Taschenheizkissen ist aber eine gute Idee. Man könnte ja auch mal eine Reifenpanne bei der Kälte haben und da würden mir sicher die Finger abfrieren .


----------



## karmakiller (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja das mit dem zu Fuß laufen stimmt schon , aber ich gönne mir jetzt einfach mal den Luxus mit den Pads! Also kalte Zehen hatte ich jetzt bei den letzten Touren keine mehr, Daher werde mir direkt mal eine größere Menge bestellen, sind echt gut die Dinger  

leider ist hier die nächsten Tage nur Schnee & Regen gemeldet, da wirds wohl erst mal nix mit dem Biken. 
Ich hoffe auf nächste Woche !

Ich wünsche euch allen schon mal einen Guten Rutsch - kommt gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## Blauer Vogel (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke ebenso, wünsche auch euch allen einen guten Rutsch in ein glückliches und gesundes Neues Jahr.

Was sind denn das für Pads? Ist das das gleiche Prinzip wie die Taschenheizkissen? Und warum braucht man eine größere Menge? Man kann sie doch 1000 mal wiederverwenden.

Heute war wohl meine letzte Biketour in diesem Jahr. War eine ungewohnte Hitze bei 8° und nur kurz etwas Regen. Bin mal gespannt wie es mit dem Wetter weitergeht. Schnee mit Sonne wär ja auch ganz schön.


----------



## karmakiller (31. Dezember 2009)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Pads? Ist das das gleiche Prinzip wie die Taschenheizkissen? Und warum braucht man eine größere Menge? Man kann sie doch 1000 mal wiederverwenden.



Hallo, nein ich verwende diese Dinger:
http://www.heatpaxx.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-1-Paar



nochmals Guten Rutsch


----------



## Blauer Vogel (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen! 
Die erste Tour im neuen Jahr war sehr ungemütlich feuchtkalt . Ich habe mich schon gleich zu Anfang der Tour beim Bergauffahren nassgeschwitzt und später wurde es dann ziemlich kalt. Dann fings auch noch zu schneien an, die Brille ist beschlagen und als nur noch Schnee von vorne kam, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Die nächsten Touren können eigentlich nur besser werden. Hauptsache die Sonne kommt mal endlich wieder.


----------



## Bettina (6. Januar 2010)

Falls eine nach meiner Motivation fragt 

Seit dem 31.12. hänge ich mit Angina rum und komm nicht von der Stelle. Am 11. darf ich zumindest wieder arbeiten gehen, das Radl muss wohl etwas länger warten. 
Ich hätte mir für das neue Jahr statt Radeln Geduld wünschen sollen. 

Ich hoffe euer Start war besser 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (7. Januar 2010)

Da wünsche ich dir gute Besserung. Ein ganz blödes Wetter um nach einer Krankheit wieder draußen Sport zu machen, denn die Kälte belastet das Immunsystem zusätzlich. Ja, Geduld ist da wohl gefragt. Da hoffe ich, dass diese Kältewelle nicht mehr ewig dauert. 

Hier bei uns liegt immer noch kein Schnee. Wenns schon so kalt ist, dass man draußen nur wenig machen kann, dann wäre Schnee doch ganz schön. Dann würde ich auch mal meine alten Langlaufskier rausholen. 

Ich hab aber die Hoffnung, dass es nach der Kältewelle schon Frühjahr wird. Immerhin gabs im Februar schon Tage, an denen es 20° warm war.


----------



## Bettina (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Blauer Vogel,
wenn es im Saarland keinen Schnee hat, komme ich doch erst im Sommer!

Hier ist es echt nett, am Samstag werde ich mich zu einem Spaziergang rauswagen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (11. Januar 2010)

Im Saarland sind ja keine so hohen Berge, bei uns im mittleren Saarland und Bliestal bleibt kein Schnee lange liegen, wenn denn überhaupt welcher fällt. Anders siehts da schon im nördlichen Saarland aus, im Hochwald oder auf der Freisener Höhe (600  700 m hoch), wenn da genug Schnee fällt, dann bleibt er auch schon mal länger liegen.

Ein bisschen Schnee gabs jetzt doch noch, magere 4 cm. Ich glaube ich gehe heute laufen, mit dem Rad muß man so viel aufpassen bei der Glätte und kriegt kalt und mit dem Tretroller kommt man nicht richtig vorwärts beim Schnee.


----------



## karmakiller (11. Januar 2010)

Ach, ich wünschte meine Erkältung ginge mal weg und der Schnee gleich mit. Ich will fahren  Dieses Jahr war ich noch gar nicht, ich werde schon moppelig 
naja kann nur besser werden... ihr müßt für mich mit-punkten


----------



## Blauer Vogel (13. Januar 2010)

Dann wünsch ich auch Dir gute Besserung. BeeBee hat ja schon gut gepunktet  und hier liegt auch allmählich genug Schnee für Langlauf. Mal sehen, jetzt muß ich aber zuerst Schnee wegkehren.


----------



## BeeBee (13. Januar 2010)

Euch erst einmal allen noch ein schönes neues Jahr!!
Der viele Schnee ist ja schon etwas schönes, aber wie gerne würde ich mal wieder Rad fahren... soll ja wieder wärmer werden... ich hoffe bald...
@Bettina dir eine gute Besserung... erhol dich gut....


----------



## Bettina (15. Januar 2010)

Endlich gesund  Ich habe beschlossen, dass Angina mich verlassen hat, bin früher aus dem Büro und habe den Schnee und die Lampe getestet! 

Das wurde aber auch Zeit, dass ich mal wieder richtig raus darf!

Nur leider habe ich irgendwie meine Räder blöd konfiguriert.  Das Fully hat die Swampthing drauf, aber soll etwas geschont werden. Da der Winter schon recht kräftig den Verschleiß fördert... Das Hardtail hat aber nur eine HS33 und schmalere, nicht so tolle Reifen.

Also Bremsen und Grip waren nicht so doll, es war recht vereist im Wald... Aber die Hongkong-Lampe ist fein


----------



## Blauer Vogel (21. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ist das Eis so gut wie weg. Gestern wars mal wieder stockdunkel, weil ich erst um 16.00 Uhr losgefahren bin. Alles war total matschig, hat aber auch Spaß gemacht. Der Verschleiß ist schon hoch. Ich muß mal gleich nach den Bremsen sehen, da lässt sich der Griff schon wieder bis zum Lenker ziehen (Felgenbremsen). Heute ist das Wetter besonders übel, so eine Art Eisnieselregen. Und immer noch ist kein Ende der Kälte abzusehen, da kann man nur auf den Februar hoffen.


----------



## Bettina (29. Januar 2010)

Nun hat es mich schon wieder ins Lazaret verschlagen.  Irgendwie ist dieser Winter nicht gut für mich. (Oder ist es die viele Zeit im Büro?)

Das Wetter schließt vernünftiges Fahren auch aus... ich hoffe auf den Februar.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub in den Büros sind viele Viren im Umlauf. Allein schon deshalb ungesund. 

Ich trau mich nicht so recht im Schnee zu fahren. Habe das zwar auch schon öfter gemacht, aber dieses Jahr noch nicht. Die ganze Zeit war es ziemlich vereist im Wald. Jetzt fällt ein Haufen nasser Schnee. Morgen frierts wahrscheinlich wieder. Das nervt, vor allem auch beim Autofahren. Zum Einkaufen fahre ich jetzt immer mit dem Tretroller, da kann am wenigsten passieren bei dem rutschigen Untergrund.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (1. Februar 2010)

So unglaublich es klingt, aber gestern ging ich mit meinen Langlaufskiern los und kam mit den Skiern und einem Fahrrad zurück . Zuerst habe ich die Skier hoch in den Wald getragen. Der ebene Weg den ich fahren wollte, war allerdings irgendwie anscheinend von einem Forstfahrzeug plattgewalzt und von den Spaziergängern plattgetreten. Sehr gut gings nicht mit dem Langlaufen. Am Rand war der Schnee auch bereits zu hoch als dass ich da hätte eine Loipe selber machen können. Aber es ging eigentlich schon. Am schönsten wars bergab, aber schon bei einem Trail mit wenig Gefälle nahmen die Ski so viel Fahrt auf, dass ich mich zum Bremsen in den Schnee fallen lassen musste. Und um die Bäume lässt es sich auch nicht lenken . 

Die Straße runter musste ich laufen. Da kam ich an einem Haus mit einem Haufen Sperrmüll vorbei (wird der überhaupt bei dem Wetter abgeholt?). Und da stand ein Fahrrad dabei und ich konnte natürlich nicht widerstehen . Ich habe sofort gesehen, dass es noch in gutem Zustand war, habe meine Ski draufgelegt und es den Berg runtergeschoben bis nach Hause. Zum Glück wars schon etwas dunkel, so dass es niemand von den Nachbarn gemerkt hat.

Zuhause hieß es dann sofort: Fahrräder haben wir ja auch noch nicht genug . Es ist ein "Enik" 26 ziemlich kleines Herren-Trekkingrad mit schmalen Reifen, mit 7-Gang-Schaltung und handgelötetem Rahmen. Ich habe die Reifen gestern aufgepumpt und die Luft war heute noch drin. Bin auch kurz in der Einfahrt gefahren, auf der Strasse liegt hoher Schnee, der auch nicht mehr geräumt wird. Vorne ist es total wackelig, ich kam mir vor, als ob ich zum ersten Mal Fahrrad fahren würde, kein Vergleich zu einem MTB . Mal sehen, was ich damit mache. Jetzt habe ich 2 MTB, 2 alte MTB-artige Räder zum Einkaufen (eins auch vom Sperrmüll), 2 ziemlich kaputte Räder wovon ich eins geschenkt bekam und das Neue und den Tretroller. Macht insgesamt 8 . Der Platz wird so langsam knapp.


----------



## karmakiller (1. Februar 2010)

da hätte ich auch kaum widerstehen können - und bei einem geschenkten Fahrrad schaut man nicht so genau hin, erst mal mitnehmen 
selbst wieder zum Sperrmüll stellen kann man es ja immer noch 

Gesund bin ich inzwischen wieder, aber an biken ist aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse nicht zu denken. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Leider liefere ich somit momentan keinerlei Punkte ab 
Ab nächste Woche bin ich erst mal im Urlaub (Schwarzwald & London) , beides ohne Bike. 
Ich warte einfach auf den Frühling, dieses Jahr freue ich mich durch den ewig anhaltenden Winter noch mehr drauf, aber das geht uns wohl allen so.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (1. Februar 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche bin ich erst mal im Urlaub (Schwarzwald & London) , beides ohne Bike.
> Ich warte einfach auf den Frühling, dieses Jahr freue ich mich durch den ewig anhaltenden Winter noch mehr drauf, aber das geht uns wohl allen so.


Ich glaub im Schwarzwald kann man jetzt auch kein Bike gebrauchen. Wandern ist aber auch schön. Auf den Frühling freue ich mich jetzt auch ganz doll. Neue Wege suchen und neue Gebiete erkunden und mal auf einer Bank sitzen und in Ruhe was essen und nicht schon während der Fahrt fast erfrieren.

Bei uns liegen mittlerweile im Wald oben auf dem Berg bestimmt 30 cm Schnee. Das Laufen geht auch ziemlich schwer. Gestern war der Weg noch relativ glatt und heute schon wieder neuer Schnee. Auf den schmalen Wegen sind nur Fußspuren wo man mehr oder weniger beim Laufen rumstolpert. Biken wäre da glaube ich kaum möglich. 

Heute wäre ich beinahe von einem Hund gebissen worden. Da läuft immer ein Mann mit so einem großen kräftigen Jagdhund bei uns im Wald rum. Wenn ich mit dem Rad vorbeifahre, bellt der Hund schon von weitem wie verrückt und zerrt an der Leine. Er macht als wollte er jemanden auffressen und man kriegt da richtig Angst. Beim Laufen habe ich mich schon gewundert, dass der Hund mich da gar nicht beachtet. 

Ich bin einen breiten Weg runtergelaufen und habe natürlich einen gewissen Abstand zu dem Hund eingehalten, soweit das halt bei dem Schnee möglich war. Bin auch nur ganz langsam an dem Hund vorbei, eigentlich gar nicht gelaufen. Da sprang der Hund plötzlich auf mich los, vor Schreck und weil ich ihm ausweichen wollte, bin ich in den hohen Schnee gefallen. Zum Glück konnte der Mann ihn noch festhalten und ist nicht auch noch hingefallen in dem glatten Schnee. Aber die Schnauze war nur wenige Zentimeter von mir entfernt. 

Das war vielleicht ein Schreck. Der Mann hat sich entschuldigt. Wir haben dann noch geredet und angeblich ist der Hund ja so lieb und tut niemandem was. Auch mit Kindern würde er gut klarkommen. Er wäre als junger Hund auf einem schmalen Weg mal von 2 Mountainbikern erschreckt worden und hätte dann später ganz verrückt auf Fahrräder reagiert. Ja toll, wieder die bösen Mountainbiker. Mein Bruder hat jetzt allerdings erzählt, ihm wäre der Hund beim Laufen auch schon begegnet und hätte gebellt und der Mann hätte den Hund furchtbar angeschrieen und herumgezerrt, wäre ganz böse mit ihm umgegangen. Na jedenfalls werde ich in Zukunft gehörigen Abstand zu dem Hund halten.


----------



## Bettina (9. Februar 2010)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder dabei , gestern bin ich endlich mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Es war allerdings deutlich mühsamer als gedacht: tiefer aber fester Schnee, das Bike ist eingesunken aber kaum mehr rausgekommen.  Es war ein sehr kräftezehrendes Geholpere. Ich frage mich wie und wo andere Menschen derzeit so viel Rad fahren können...
Ich habe für meine 26 km (einfach) 15 min mehr gebraucht als sonst und es war super anstregend.
Zurück bin ich dann lieber über Strasse gefahren anstelle Wald, sonst wäre ich evtl. jetzt noch unterwegs. 

Heute musste ich das Auto nehmen, damit ich nicht wieder so ewig weg bin, sondern auch noch Zeit habe was zu Essen zu kochen. 
Der Schnee bleibt uns ja noch eine Weile erhalten... Aber wenigstens ist auf Eis der Rollwiderstand gering


----------



## Blauer Vogel (11. Februar 2010)

Bei uns kann man im Moment im Wald gar nicht fahren, ich jedenfalls nicht. Überall liegt noch der gefrorene Matsch mit tiefen Fußspuren drin. Alles hartes unebenes Eis, so dass man auch kaum drauf laufen kann. Das bisschen Schnee was heute gefallen ist, kann da auch nichts überdecken. Das macht jetzt so langsam keinen Spaß mehr. So ganz scheinen sich die Wetterfrösche ja nicht entscheiden zu können, ob es nächste Woche dauerhaft wärmer werden soll. Wie auch immer, ich hoffe, dass wenigstens die Sonne sich mal wieder zeigt, dann taut's von alleine, denn die Sonne hat schon Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. März 2010)

Hallo WP-Team,
meine Einsätze waren ja nun echt dünn gesät. Entweder hatte das Büro mich verschluckt oder ich war erkrankt.
 Jetzt ist der Winterpokal fast rum.  Morgen fahre ich in den Osterurlaub in die Eifel, das Bike ist dabei.  Vielleicht geht da endlich mal was , allerdings habe ich ja noch andere Hobbies, die ich dort auch austoben darf 
Kam eine von euch nicht aus der Eifel? ich bin in Eckfeld, d.h. Nähe Manderscheid, hat wer Lust sich zum Biken mit einer schwach trainierten zu treffen?

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Frühjahrsstart,
Bettina


----------



## Blauer Vogel (27. März 2010)

Bei uns hats den ganzen Tag geschüttet. Mit Radfahren wird das heute nichts mehr. Vielleicht gehe ich noch ein bisschen laufen. Irgendwie wird man da schon verwöhnt von ein paar Tagen Sonnenschein und will bei Nässe gar nicht mehr raus. Wirklich fit bin ich auch nicht, bin zwar zufrieden mit meinen Punkten und war nicht krank, aber gebracht hats für die Fitness nichts, also ungefähr der Stand vom Herbst und der war eher miserabel.

Aber was anderes ist mir aufgefallen. Die Zeckensaison fängt schon an. Eben habe ich meinem Kater 10 Zecken entfernt . Dann hatte er keine Lust mehr stillzuhalten und wollte beissen. Aber da sind noch weitere. So viele Zecken hatte er glaube ich noch nie und schon gar nicht so früh im Jahr. Blöd, dass man jetzt schon wieder so viel im Wald aufpassen muß. 

Wünsche Euch schöne Ostern und eine gute Saison .


----------



## Colliz1000 (29. März 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo WP-Team,
> meine Einsätze waren ja nun echt dünn gesät. Entweder hatte das Büro mich verschluckt oder ich war erkrankt.
> Jetzt ist der Winterpokal fast rum. Morgen fahre ich in den Osterurlaub in die Eifel, das Bike ist dabei.  Vielleicht geht da endlich mal was , allerdings habe ich ja noch andere Hobbies, die ich dort auch austoben darf
> Kam eine von euch nicht aus der Eifel? ich bin in Eckfeld, d.h. Nähe Manderscheid, hat wer Lust sich zum Biken mit einer schwach trainierten zu treffen?
> ...


 
Hallo Bettina,

ja, ich komme aus der Eifel (Bad Münstereifel). Das sind 80 km entfernt. Da sieht man mal wie groß die Eifel doch ist!  Ich wollte am Osterwochenende auch endlich mal fahren, da ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen bin. Bei schönem Wetter war ich arbeiten und am WE war es immer sehr bescheiden. Leider sieht es für Ostern ziemlich schlecht aus. Es soll nämlich wieder kälter werden und naß bleiben.... Na ja, wünsche Dir trotzdem schöne Tage....
LG
Nicole


----------

